# Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit



## AUKMINI (28. März 2017)

*Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Ich stehe vor folgender Problematik:
Windows 10 64 Bit - Medion PC (Microstar-Mainboard mit i7) - keine FireWire Schnittstelle mehr onboard vorhanden.
Dafür PCIe Steckplätze (3 Stück) für Erweiterungen vorhanden.
Habe dann eine IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte mit einem VIA - Chipsatz bestellt.
Diese wird als 1394 Hostadapter aber nicht von Windows 10 erkannt.
Also den Legacy-Treiber nachinstalliert - ohne Erfolg.
Steckplätze durchgewechselt - ohne Erfolg.
[Desktop PCI-E Expresskarte, ELEGIANT Express Card FireWire PCI Express Schnittstellenkarte 1394a IEEE1394 Controller Erweiterungskarte mit 4 zu 6-Pin Kabel]
IEEE 1394 - Chipsatz VIA VT6308P
Die scheint also nicht mit Windows 10 64 Bit zu funktionieren.

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung, welche Karte / welcher Chipsatz wirklich funktioniert?
Ziel ist es einen Panasonic GS-27 CamCorder dort anzuschließen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## AUKMINI (31. März 2017)

*AW: Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Schade das es bisher keine Antworten gibt. Hat denn niemand ein ähnliches Problem? Windows 10 64 Bit und noch alte FireWire Geräte die er anschlißen muss und dafür eine PCI-E Karten in den PC einsetzen müssen?


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2017)

*AW: Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Ich persönlich habe dafür (und zum Versenden von Faxen) meinen Uralt Subnorebook aufgehoben. Selbst der Pentium 3 M (933 MHz), USB2 und WinXP ist schnell genug, um in Echtzeit PAL DV von und zu meinen DV/D8-Kameras zu übertragen. Mehr habe ich per FW auch früher nie gemacht.


----------



## AUKMINI (3. April 2017)

*AW: Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Ja schön - so einen PC habe ich auch noch... aber das war nun eigentlich nicht mein Ziel hier wieder uralt Hardware anzuschließen nur um die Filme vom CamCorder auf die Festplatte zu bringen. Hat denn niemand mit Windows 10 / 64 Bit mal eine IEEE 1394 PCI-E Karte zum Laufen gebracht?


----------



## powerpanter (10. April 2017)

*AW: Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Deine Karte ist nicht für win 10 geeignet. Diese ist es aber : 

DIGITUS PCI Express Firewire IEEE 1394a I: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## powerpanter (12. April 2017)

*AW: Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Die gleiche hat mein Bruder auch und läuft.


----------



## AUKMINI (13. April 2017)

*AW: Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Danke! Eben mal bestellt... ich berichte wieder...


----------



## AUKMINI (27. April 2017)

*AW: Welche IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte für Windows 10 64 Bit*

Hallo! So... die von powerpanter genannte IEEE 1394 Schnittstellenkarte von DIGITUS ist gestern angekommen. PC auf... Karte rein... PC an... Windows 10 64 Bit erkennt die Karte und die Schnittstellen sofort und installiert die richtigen Treiber automatisch. Auch der Panasonic GS-27 CamCorder wird sofort am FireWire-Port erkannt und kann nun von der Software ausgelesen und gesteuert werden. Die alten Filme konnten digitalisiert werden. Super! 
Ganz herzlichen Dank für den richtigen Tipp!


----------

